# The gun safe industry misleads consumers with deceptive ratings and bogus certifications



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.secureitgunstorage.com/gun-safe-fire-rating/

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/g...ity-containers-know-what-youre-really-buying/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I thought gun safety was making sure of your shot placement?


----------



## DSTEGJAS (Mar 17, 2011)

This has been debated now for years. If someone has the money they can certainly buy a higher grade safe. As they say, all it takes is money. The truth is there isn’t a safe out there that can’t be broken into. So people should always take extra precautions when you place your safe in your home. For instance, don't put it out in the garage next to your cabinet with your power tools in it. Or have a security system in your home. This way the thieves don’t have all day to break into your safe.

just remember, the people that put these videos out there usually have an agenda. It may be that they want you to buy a safe that they sell. Or maybe it’s just their opinion and they think everyone deserves or needs to hear it. Just keep this in mind, most thieves are opportunists. So they are not going to spend a lot of time and effort breaking into a safe. They will just look for someone who forgot to lock their door or doesn’t have a safe to keep their guns in. So that “gun safe” is better then nothing.

Jim


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Whether you buy a real safe or a residential security container should be determined by the value of and the amount of guns you that have. Whether you have one gun or a hundred the most important thing is to take some type of security measures to ensure that they don't fall into the wrong hands.

Only an individuals budget can determine what those measures are. Especially if you're not really into guns and just want to have one for protection. In that case if it's a handgun and you can legally carry there's no reason not to carry it on your person when you leave your domicile. 

If you have to leave it in your vehicle for any reason, don't leave any indication that there may be a gun inside by not having any firearms related decals on it. None whatsoever. Even if there's nothing of value or a gun inside why even take the chance of having someone smash your window looking for one? They also make gun safes for vehicles. Barring that there may be a place to hide a gun where no one would expect it to be. Forget about a console, under the seat or glove compartment. 

Unfortunately there a lot of people who blame guns for all the evil there is in society. If someone breaks into your vehicle, steals it, then gets drunk and kills someone. Chances are that you will not be held liable or even sued. If someone breaks into your home, steals your gun, especially if it's a handgun or so called assault rifle, then goes out and kills someone chances are that you could be held liable and you can just about count on being sued. 

Unless of course you took some kind of measures to ensure that your gun did not fall into the wrong hands. All it may take is a little ingenuity. Like a solid wood closet door and a combination of deadbolt locks on both the hinge side and opening or a bare minimum $15 a month security system or both. Something, anything that you could use in your defense in a civil suit or possible criminal negligence charge.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I LOL'ed at the article claiming BG's show up with complex power tools to break into a safe. I won't say that has never happened, but did stay at a Holiday Inn one time. I saw the youtube of the guy peeling a "Substandard" safe too. He had electric cut down saws and all the room he could ask for to work and it was still a 30+ minute project. 
Not many BG's want to spend that amount of time, make the noise, have the room to work, or much else. I've also never seen a 1200 pound safe. 600 ish is about it. Of course that doesn't mean the heavies don't exist, and when loaded it does add to the weight. I hear of people claiming that a 600 pound safe with 150 pounds of contents can be stolen. It can, but someone wouldn't be dealing with the normal smash and grab burglar, or even the middle of the road type.
It would be nice if there was a standard in the ratings, but I guess somthing is better than nothing, and I've seen some pretty well preserved contents come from some sustained and probably hot fires. I was rather impressed with most of them.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

BG's would rather drive their hoop- dy car into a plate glass window or a front door of the local LGS. I saw this in CA. & they got more than a few .

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

As others have mentioned my understanding is any safe can be gotten into. I don't have any long guns at the moment, instead of a safe I have a homemade concealment place for my Glock 17 which I leave in the house if I'm not going to the range - my EDC is an M&P Shield. I'm betting the replacement value of the Glock that anyone breaking into the house isn't going to find it - they'd have to get extremely, lightning-strike lucky. It's the same piece of furniture where I store ammo and accessories so they'll get the ammo but there's nothing to indicate there's a gun there as well. I doubt anyone who's breaking into houses is going to be smart enough to deduce it. 

For someone with a collection of guns my solution wouldn't be viable or at least they'd have to come up with a larger-scale version of it and probably not an ideal solution if you've got little kids in the house who have lots of time and a propensity to go nosing around things. But I'm confident someone who's rifling through the house in a hurry isn't likely to find it.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

As long as you spend a small amount of effort making your house a hard target compared to all the other houses near you(wireless alarm, burglar bars, German Shepard,lights,cameras, vigilance) you will prevent everything but the most determined burglars who were specifically targeting you for a reason. It's hard to prevent a determined, skilled criminal who can wait for you to make a mistake indefinitely. It's sad I need all this but I live In Birmingham. I see people slow down passing my house in the middle of the night and then the motion lights come on and they see the cameras and warning signs and they move right along..


----------

